# TPMS battery got weak, and then dead



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I'd been having trouble with one sensor connecting when that wheel was on the back. It finally went completely dead a while back, but I held off replacing it until I got new tires. No sense in paying twice for tire removal and balancing.

I got a new sensor from my local Chevy parts department for only $41.99 including tax. The part number was 13516165, fyi. Other than that, no problems to report on my '17 hatch with 122,000 miles.


----------

